# Might be my Best!!



## JasonF (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is a shot of the stream that runs along the entrance to Cades Cove.  I couldn't believe my eyes when I opened it up on the laptop! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Smokey (Sep 8, 2009)

Put it in a frame and make sure it hangs where it will be seen!!!
Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes I have to say that is one Fine shot


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 8, 2009)

WooHoo! You Smacked that one!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Put it in a frame and make sure it hangs where it will be seen!!!
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think I'll just go with this 

Looks like a painting Jason nicely done again


----------



## cambra (Sep 8, 2009)

Keeper! Keeper!!  Keeper!!!
I really, really want to dip my tootsies in the stream.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 8, 2009)

Dont get no better than that,Proshot


----------



## Capt Gary (Sep 8, 2009)

Salute!!

Great shot.


----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 8, 2009)

thats awsome!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 8, 2009)

Capt Gary said:


> Salute!!
> 
> Great shot.



i agree, shutter finger raise high on that one !!! you got me gnawin' to head north !!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow Jason that is beautiful. Looks like a painting.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2009)

What they all said!  I like em.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 8, 2009)

Jason well done.

Hoss


----------



## Robl1964 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jason another great shot!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! Just wow! Awesome shot, man.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Stunning is all I got to say.


----------



## capt stan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## JasonF (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks yall!!


----------



## believer (Sep 9, 2009)

Details? Long shutter with/without ND filters? Aperature? Enquiring minds need to know. Awesome shot by the way.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow That's awesome


----------



## JasonF (Sep 15, 2009)

believer said:


> Details? Long shutter with/without ND filters? Aperature? Enquiring minds need to know. Awesome shot by the way.



Believer, I just saw this...sorry...
I used a polorizer filter with this shot.  I'm not sure of the exact settings as the original is on my laptop but I'm sure it was shot somewhere between f/16-f/22 and about a 4 second exposure.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes sir I would frame that one. Great shot.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 17, 2009)

They're all great Jason, but that one is a notch above the rest. Awesome shot!


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 21, 2009)

Just Beautiful, Sir!!!


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Sep 21, 2009)

It would for sure be my best...congrats


----------



## Racor (Sep 28, 2009)

I think its very well done! I'd hang that on my wall with pride!


----------



## Foxhunter (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## leo (Sep 29, 2009)

Fine shot Jason


----------

